# Need Advice Small Fireplace Opening



## JoeSI (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi All,  We found this behind a plaster wall. We new the chimney was there, but the small fireplace is a nice surprise. We're thinking of lining the flue and getting some type of gas insert.  The dimensions of the opening  20"W x 12"D x 38"H.  Anyone know of anything that might fit?


----------



## webbie (Oct 17, 2013)

Check with Karen Duke at:
http://www.gascoals.com/


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 17, 2013)

No but go wood, not gas....


----------



## JoeSI (Oct 18, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> No but go wood, not gas....


Thanks.  But it's for a bathroom.  We have 2 wood stoves already.  Just something small we can kick on and then kick off when we're done.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2013)

You may be able to make the Heat N Glo Crescent II (http://www.heatnglo.com/en/Products/Crescent-II-Gas-Fireplace.aspx?page=Specifications) work, but you may have to "bump" it into the room a couple of inches. Is this built on an exterior wall?


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 18, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> You may be able to make the Heat N Glo Crescent II (http://www.heatnglo.com/en/Products/Crescent-II-Gas-Fireplace.aspx?page=Specifications) work, but you may have to "bump" it into the room a couple of inches. Is this built on an exterior wall?



or a  Avalon Hideway , or the napoleon gd19


----------



## JoeSI (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks!  All good suggestions.   We have an Avalon wood burner already and we're very happy with it.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Oct 20, 2013)

That's a great candidate for a rear vented freestanding gas unit like the Jotul Lillehammer depending on the depth of the hearth..... Very oddly shaped fireplace you have there. A Quadrafire Garnet or an Enviro Ascot would also do the trick, depending on how much square footage you were looking at. I haven't seen too many inserts that would entice a space like that off the top of my head


----------



## JoeSI (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks.  It's a very old Victorian house.  The fireplaces were all coal baskets.  Every room has one.  Some have been enclosed in the walls.  This will probably be the last we make functioning.


----------

